# Computer Turns on but will not boot up



## CARP104 (Dec 31, 2009)

To start, my computer was running fine...I simply turned it off to leave the house for something. However when I turned it back on (literally 5 seconds later - wanted to check something again before I left the house) it just ran without ever booting up....monitor is blank.

Now when I turn it on, it stays on for ~5 seconds then turns itself off, then back on. After it comes back on it stays on but never boots up...just a blank monitor. 

I tried turning the computer on several times with only 1 stick of ram (each time in a different slot) to see if a slot was bad. also tried discharging static electricity from the ram sticks with an eraser....still no luck. 

How could something like this happen if the computer was working perfectly fine then when I turned it off, and back on 5 seconds later it doesnt work anymore???

I hope this makes sense, I am not a computer expert...but this is driving me insane. please help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## Imranq (May 5, 2007)

Switch the PSU off, then turn the computer on. It will briefly be on for about half a second.

Switch the PSU back on, and wait about 10 seconds, then turn the computer on.

It always works for me.

This method basically clears any stored electricity in a Power Supply, which can lead to boot failures, in this case, such as yours.


----------



## CARP104 (Dec 31, 2009)

The computer is an ASUS Essentio Desktop PC, model # CG5270

Imrang, 

just went and tried that and the problem still persists


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok, nice computer but nothing too power hungry. Can you just open the computer and ready the PSU lable for model and make? Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your problem is commonly associated with PSU failure. Supply the info that FreoHeaveho requested and we can offer some more advice.


----------



## CARP104 (Dec 31, 2009)

I apologize for the delay, here are the PSU specs:

Delta Electronics
Model: GPS-400BB A

Theres a lot of chinese writing on the power supply....very little in english.

I also have an enermax EG465P-VE sitting in an older computer of mine, I know it still works, will this power supply work with my ASUS system?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Neither of those are sufficient 12V amperage or quality. YOu need this: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=n82e16817139004


----------



## CARP104 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm just wondering why they would put a PSU that is not sufficient in their system to sell on the shelf.

I never seemed to have any problems with the power supply before....not sure how it could just die like that between bootups. 


The good news is the computer is still under warranty, it's only 6 months old. The bad news is when I took it to best buy they said ASUS will most definitely just send me a new system, and will not even send the hard drive back or put it in the new system as a part of their replacement policy?? 

I NEED the hard drive. Some of it is backed up but some is not....can't afford to lose it right now. Any ideas or has anyone dealt with ASUS's repair/replacement policy?


----------



## CARP104 (Dec 31, 2009)

UPDATE:

Went and purchased a new power supply (wanted better power supply regardless of if it was the problem or not), got the Corsair TX650w.

Installed the power supply and fired it up, and as my luck usually goes the problem still persists. Now that the power supply has been ruled out does this mean the mother board is the problem?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Please clear the CMOS (remove the battery for 30 secs). Being careful of static, unplug and replug all power cables to the motherboard. Sounds like the 12V rail isn't getting an OK signal from the mobo. The motherboard looks suspect here, but the PSU was required either way.


----------



## CARP104 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I got it working again, doing the following in this order:

1) I took out the battery on the mother board and started the computer without it - still same problem
2) unplugged computer, took ALL ram out, started it - still same problem
3)unplugged computer, but battery back in, started it - still same problem
4)unplugged computer, put all ram back in, started it - Problem solved!

So removing the battery or the ram seperately in past attempts did nothing, but removing the battery and ram together, then reinstalling both got it to work. No idea what the problem was but the computer is working now.


----------

